# Post up every good avatar you got!



## OrcMonkey© (Feb 8, 2008)

Could anyone people post good avatars I could use ?


----------



## Urza (Feb 8, 2008)

google.com


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 8, 2008)

mthrnite.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 8, 2008)

everyone post gay girlie animated gifs


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 8, 2008)

I can't just give you my avatars like that!
Avatars are very personal stuff..


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 8, 2008)

here u go

http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/881/avatar1yd3.jpg


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 8, 2008)

I cropped mine out of the awesome in the air.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> I can't just give you my avatars like that!
> Avatars are very personal stuff..


which is why we make them publically viewable to anyone who so much as looks at a forum that we've posted on.


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 9, 2008)

I like using old game sprites.
Google *game name here* sprites, or something to that effect, depending on what game you are searching.

A helpful post from Jaejae? No way.


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 9, 2008)

go here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.sp-studio.de/


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 9, 2008)

a avater freak without an avater you FAIL at life!


----------



## raulpica (Feb 9, 2008)

Avatars from VGCats! All you ever might need.

http://www.vgcats.com/avatars/


----------



## pkprostudio (Feb 10, 2008)

My avatar is all you need.


----------



## test84 (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> I cropped mine out of the awesome in the air.



since Keitai is in the air.

on topic:http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=73635&hl=


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah I guess I guess I should find one on my own


----------

